# Stocking Thoughts...



## nyfishie (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all,
I am restarting my 60 gal tall tank after having a bit of a die-off, family problems caused me to neglect my tanks for a 6-8 month stretch... The fish I am thinking of are:
2-3 Angels
Mollies
Swordtails/tetras/gouramis (haven't decided on which yet)
1 Pleco
1 Catfish
1 Red-tailed shark

So, my first question is how many of the mollies and swordtails/tetras/gouramis should I get? I will be starting with the bottom feeders and mollies and slowly adding the others, adding the angels last. Secondly, I want to make the tank ~25% planted and could use some suggestions on what would be suitable for the depth tank I have (24" tall). I currently have a standard 40 watt hood. I can add some additional lighting with a hood off an unused tank or a std 4 foot light, but Im really not in a position to spend a lot in lights right now. Finally, if anyone has some suggestions on other, less common community fish that might work as well, please let me know. I have a LFS that I can order fish through, or can order on-line. Thanks!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't get a common pleco or it will need the tank almost to it's self. There are smaller plecos though. Your list looks like it would overstock the tank to me. Keep stocking low so that care will be minimal even if you don't have so much time. Remember one inch per gallon only works for small fish, large fish need to be given more space. If it were me I'd consider stocking it with mostly smaller schooling fish and one or two larger 'centerpiece' fish, of course make sure the large ones won't eat the small ones.


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd go with a bristlenose


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea definetly wouldnt get the angels with the guooies mayb with large swordtails, but when i had angels they were small and ended uo killing all my male guppies and half my females


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I know its an old thread but wondering how stocking went. Also was thinking maybe u could do a few badis badis. I think I may do 3 in my tank


----------

